# I might not get accept to school because of my weight



## 16688 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have it since I was like 14 I miss so many days in school but lucky i got doctor note to tell school that i have a medical problem and that I would allow to be excused







. I was almost been put to hostipal when i was in junior high cuz i was so underweight and my bone was showing but I told them No I arent going a hostipal and you cant make me and i left. But I am always underweight (just dont know why) If i was in gym I would easy lose weight like 2 pound just for an hour. Does anyone ever have problem? School have tried to talk to me about my weight and i told them i do try to gain weight but it impossible and they accused me that I have eating disorder. But I arent gonna tell school that I have IBS (it is embarrassing to say that) I have IBS-D and it was soooo hard for me to gain weight. I remember that when i was only 17 5'6 i weight 85... yea i know it isnt good but i cant gain weight no matter how much i eat. But now i am 19 and I weight 93. But one thing how am i suppose to gain weight when doctors telling me to gain weight or I am gonna die. But I have went down to 80 pound just because i was walking school or going shopping. the only thing i can gain weight but barely if i was laying down without going anywhere.... But i need to gain weight before i can go physical checkup next week before I can go Vet Tech college and they not gonna let me get into college unless I would to gain weight







does anyone know how i can gain weight like next week. the doctor said i would have to be 120 pound and I was like WHAT I cant gain that much and (the word came out wrong because the doctor gave me a weird look) the doctor said do you have eating disorder and i said no and I do eat alot just trying to gain weight and the doctor said there is nothing wrong to admit that you have bulimea and I said i dont have eating disorder and I do eat alot but it is impossible to gain weight unless i was laying down without going anywhere for like a week and i can gain a pound. I am just tired of the doctors and people saying i have eating disorder but come on i am trying to gain weight. Please tell me what to do beside laying down. I have been eating fruits and Vegs and some rice and chicken. I just hate seafood, steak, beef, and anything to do nuts. But now there is a chance that school wont accept me







PLEASE Help me to gain weight Fast. Does anyone ever have problem like this? Sorry it is a long letter.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

There are weight gain powders that you can buy at supplement stores. I'm not too sure how safe they are, but weight lifters tend to use them.How many times a day do you eat? Have you looked at things such as the food pyramid to try and gain an idea of all the different things and how much of them you should eat a day?Perhaps more of a variety of foods might help. Have you seen a dietician or a nutritionist to see if they can help with your problem?Check out one of the calculators on the internet that will help you figure out how many calories your body needs just to function (I think it's called basal metabolic rate), then try to eat more than that and account for the activity you do. The only way to gain weight is to take in more calories than you burn.


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

you could try to drink build-up, and eat something before you go to bed.it is also good to do some weight lifting and eat something high in protein afterwards.


----------



## 16688 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have try a powder, drink but it make me sick sometime puke... So i didnt want to take it anymore. I just eat when i am hungery. most of time it 3 or 4 times a day or once a day (depend how well i feel) I just like to eat alot of fruits and Vegs since they dont cause me to have daiaha(forgot spelling). I am more of heatlhy stuffs but hate meats just only like chicken. My mom even try to make to do some new stuffs to help me gain weight. But sometime it didnt work if i was to walk or run i know it weird because from that i just lose weight and also Daiaha (forgot spelling) just make me sick and i wont eat anything for hours not until i know i am going to be alright. I went to a nutritionist and he wanted me to try a different thing but i am picky when it come to food(there is alot of food i hate) and i explain it to him about work out and food. He just told me i will have to eat it in order to gain weight and i told him i even try a new food (like seafood it just make me puke) and i told him about work out that cause me to lose weight fast. I will check out about calculators. I cant do weight lifting but i do running twice a week (dont want to lose too much weight) walking 4 times a week sometime sit-up (it my favorite and i can go up to 100 then it cause me to lose 4 pound then i can only do once a week). I can only carry like 10 then get tired then my arm hurt, I am not trying to whine but i cant do it if it hurt then i cant carry any stuffs for days. I even try to eat a pound of chocalote but bad idea just make me feel sick and i went to check how much i weight i only gain .5It seem like my body hate me







If you know any other stuffs please let me know.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

It's strange, I'm generally a very picky person when it comes to my food, I'll eat the same thing for days on end, then I got sent away from home to work duing the hurricanes and I was forced to eat other stuff I wouldn't normally eat. I thought, oh, I'm going to have trouble, and I did, but then I told myself, I'm just going to try it and enjoy it, and when I did that (unless it has peppers in it), I was fine, no problems. Maybe someone can help you work through your fears of food because of what it does to your body?Have you had blood work done to make sure that you aren't deficient in any vitamins and minerals? Plus being that small, I'd possibly want to check into seeing if osteoporosis is a concern, which it can be. Gymnasts and figure skaters have problems with it because of their diets. Have you tried any medications for your diarrhea? Immodium? Maybe taking something like that would give you that extra confidence to eat more.


----------



## 16688 (Mar 14, 2006)

I can try to find out if i do have fear of food but I am always picky person lol and my parents say that I need to learn to like it because when i go family or friends house like dinner and i refused to eat it and i know it was rude but i try one bit to see if i like it or not then i explain it to them but i feel bad cuz i hurt their feeling... Your are lucky you can eat because if there isnt any other foods i like i would rather strave then eat any other foods i hate. I did before. i am not sure about vitamins and minerals test. I am pretty positive that i have alot of vitamins cuz i am always eat fruits everyday I have been in surgeries, tests and alot of blood works I even have tubes down to my stomach so they can see how my stomach reaction to food, ultrasounds, xrays but I have no idea i didnt really ask and plus i am deaf and sometime i may not heard what I should know. I am not sure about osteoporosis. The doctor told me I need to take some calicum or i will have broken bones or whatever. I try the little candy for calicum i think you might have seen it at store but i couldnt do it it made me puke and i told doctor there is no way i am gonna eat the candy because of the way it made me sick. I did try medications it work for a while then it stop. I use sometime Anti-diarrhea pills but made me sick and cause me have bad stomach ache. Oh yea I forgot to mention that I have sentitive stomach because of foods and dont do well when i am being put to sleep and pain killer because of that It make me puking and dehydrate and they couldnt stop me to stop puking even tho they gave me med to stop it didnt work and i even strave (when i came out of (cohlear implant) ear surgery for 8 hour and on pain killer because of puking I just rather strave it hurt so bad i was there for 5 days and I lost 20 pounds and i was on IV and they made me eat jello but i only ate one bit and refused to eat it anymore then on 5 day i just wanted to go home so i ate all the jello and i told the nurses and doctors that I wanted to go home because everyone kept waking me up and all i wanted to do is sleep and they told me they are not going to let me go home if i am gonna stop eating and I was a very pissed. everyone kept waking me up for food and need to check my ear.) So that made me became scared of surgeries and refused to go hostipal even emergency. I dont wake up from surgeries dont know why, they had to wake me up


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you have a lot of anxiety? If you have a lot of anxiety, maybe that is working against you. I remember as a kid being nervous and scared about a lot of things (weird things, like buses) and would throw up all the time. Medications, nope, couldn't take them, I would get myself so worked up that I'd throw them right back up. Getting calcium into your body is important. Even if you can't take the candy chews, there are pills, and I think there are some vegetables that are fairly decent with calcium too (spinich and kale, I believe). There also might be some calcium fortified tofu (tofu's pretty good because it's fairly tasteless and you can add different flavors to it to make it taste good). Calcium fortified orange juice might be another source. Some people don't tolerate anesthesia very well. Fortunately, I do. I eat like a horse afterwards. Maybe visiting a naturopath might be good for you, they are trained in using herbs and stuff, maybe they can find something for you. Acupuncture might help as well, I've had that done for a shoulder injury, but when I told the guy about my stomach, he was able to help the pain there a bit too. It's not as scary as you'd think either, the needles barely hurt at all, a paper cut hurts worse.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome gurl


----------



## 16688 (Mar 14, 2006)

No i dont have alot of anxiety.. Just around foods, surgeries, hostipal... the only thing it come me down is listening music and cat purr i know it weird but it does come me down. I didnt know about pills they told me that i have to take calcium (candy chew) and i told them i couldnt do it and that made me so sick and they told me i have to do it just force your self take it and i told them i did try to force myself but I would just throw up and they told me that too bad you have to take it and i was like no i am not and i am leaving and wont come back anymore. I am more fruits eater then veg i only like cucumber, tomato, and lettuce. I will check out about naturopath. But acupuncture that i cant do it ( i done it before and it hurt so bad) Hi Joolie and thank you


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe tackling your anxiety towards food, hospitals, and surgeries will help you to achieve your goal of going to school. Some guy once said, "we have nothing to fear except fear itself." Or something like that, I guess he was really saying that we have to tackle our fears to get to where we want to go. Sometimes you really need to listen to the doctors, even if what they are saying isn't waht you want to hear. I used to hate taking pills, I wouldn't do it, until one day, I realized that to stay healthy and be at my best, I had to. Then, I started taking them. Baby steps of course, but I had to do it. It's up to you if you want to gain the weight, if you want to you will, and you will do everything in your power to do it, if you don't, well, you won't. It's your choice. No one can force you to eat or to take medications.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

First of all gaining weight that fast is not a good idea...for a number of reasons. I am a nutrition student..and I suffer from IBS and am dealing with disordered eating. I know what it is like to be accused of having an eating disorder and not wanting to explain that it's IBS.I have since realized that people are understanding and that it really relieves the anxiety and stress if you just tell your instructor's that you have IBS. (many times they will not know what it is..so be prepared to explain in the manner you want).As for gaining weight...try to eat a balanced diet...all food groups. A lot of fruits and vegetables will cause you to lose weight because that is a lot of fiber. try to eat small meals every 3 hours. this is best for your GI tract and stability.Hope I helped a little. If you have any questions or just want to talk. Feel free to message me.


----------



## 15036 (Jun 1, 2006)

i used to have a similar problem like u (gurl) but what i had was an eating disorder. i was 5'7 about 99 lbs and at a body fat at about 7 percent. (I'm a guy). now im about 118 im looking healthy and what i do is still eat alot of fruits and veggies plus meats and protein. Lots of yogurt and yogurt drinks, milk, and i workout, and eat oatmeal, bread. now im at 8 % body fat with an extra 20 lbs. what you have to do is eat about 500 cals per day more each day. Even though your trying to gain weight i suggest you eat healthy, not chocolate, pizza, chicken wings, unless you want to. i advise just eating 500 cals more. an easy way to track your cals is on caloriecount.com and do that for about a week and dont change your usual meal which i doubt you will since you "eat the same foods" then after that lets say you average 1200 cals go to 1700 cals. per week and every two weeks add another 500 until you are at your desireable weights. It will take a while to reach your weight because at first your" shocking your body" with extra calories so your body's metabolism is going to blast fast which may make you lose a pound or two. then after about a week your cal intake will cathc up and you'll be gaining. and dont worry about getting fat, because in this method its very hard to gain weight, unless you eat bad. If you like fruits and veggies stick with those since they dont cause you any problems. I ate lots of PB, and nuts products but with you just make sure the 500 cals + every 2 weeks.If you need any more help, and if it does work just tell me, im here to help i know how difficult it could be ecpecially for a guy to be called weakling or skinny and once your on track you look much more beautiful and your body will be greatly effected because you unload with energy. Try fruit juices and veggie juices if you like. Carrot juice is real good, maybe some tomato juice, of course the ORIGINALS apple juice and orange juice. also start buying some apple sauce Unsweetend and if you want theres the organic kind just a lil more expensive but there real good. contact me either email or aim, jdc5390###aol.com; jdc5390


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

I agree with joemama's approach. I would also like to add that ensure and protein bars, as well as putting a condiment like butter, gravy on as many things as possible has helped me gain my weight back.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmm...maybe, like the previous posts said, add oils/butter to your meals. Nuts have lots of calories and good fats. I'm not sure what is bad for your D. Peanut Butter is another food that has lots of calories for little food. Maybe if you did some light weight-traning, you could gain some muscle. I would definitely stay away from heavy cardio. Maybe just small walks or something. Maybe when you eat high-calorie food, eat some soluble fiber with it to keep your D in check. I'm IBS-C, so I'm not sure on what's best for IBS-D, but I've heard soluble fiber is good for D. So, try eating lots of fatty food (preferable mono and poly unsaturated since those aren't bad for you) and soluble fiber. Hope some of this helps!


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Gurl2005bby, When you eat the veggies you mentioned (lettuce, cucumber, ect.) I don't know if you do, but create a salad out of it and add avocado (adds more calories but good for you) and use olive oil as a salad dressing. The oil should be soothing to your stomach, good for you, but adds calories and good fats. You said that you eat some rice. When you make the rice, instead of using water use coconut milk. This comes from the coconut and will help to add calories, but again it's good for you. I don't remember if you drink milk, but if you don't or can't, then try drinking soy, rice or almond milk. For the calcium (since you are supposed to take a supplement) try going to a health food or vitamin store and see what they have available. One of my favorites is a liquid that has a blueberry flavor (also comes in other fruit flavors). This liquid can also be mixed into a drink if you would rather take it that way. Like was also suggested you can look into pills. But be careful and don't try to gain weight sooo quickly. Good luck


----------

